# Custom built computer won't turn on after 1 week



## Cael Gallagher (Jan 6, 2017)

I recently built a computer , for the first week it worked perfectly and then one morning it wouldn't turn on . When I pressed the power button there was no response. I decided to replace the power supply to see if that was the problem but it is still in responsive. When the computer wouldn't turn on I tied pressing the power button a few times and the lights on my mouse lit up, could this have been a power surge and be the reason the rig won't turn on after getting the new power supply 

CPU: Intel i5 6600
Motherboard: Gigabyte h110-S2H
PSU:Corsair CX 600
HDD: WD blue 1tb 
Ram: crucial ballistix sport 8gb ddr4


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

No real way to know the cause of the issue.

You may want to pull it apart and bench test it. There is a sticky at the top of the page> http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ld-and-troubleshoot-your-computer-918754.html


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Have you checked inside case to be certain ram sticks are all properly seated and same for all cables and cords? Had you shut down the computer the last time it worked or was it left on by chance?


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi there,

Is your computer connected to an APC battery backup device? Has there been a power outage in your area for the last week? 

Do this, take out everything from the computer case and only re-seat the following = Power Supply, Motherboard, CPU, one stick of RAM, and the video card. Turn on your computer and see if your computer can at least post.

Hope everything works out well for you. If you have more questions, feel free to ask.


----------

